# USA reptile expo, just a few pics



## matt1084 (May 20, 2011)

Here are a few of the better photos I took at the Richmond Reptile Expo in the states. There were a few animals i would have loved to own.... 
One guy was trying to convince me he sends snakes to Aust all the time and you can take hog nose into Aus as they are harmless.







Leopard geckos $25






































































Hope you like. Wish we could have a couple of these over here.

the retic sold about 10 min after the photo was taken and to a kid no older than about 15. there's no paper work or anything.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 20, 2011)

some nice looking animals there.
love the gecko with the "eye lashes".


----------



## CHEWY (May 20, 2011)

Some impressive photos.
Would love to see a US expo.
That Calico? look nice and what is with those crazy blue scorps?


----------



## getarealdog (May 20, 2011)

Damm Exotics! gotta love em! Top pics.


----------



## Morelia4life (May 20, 2011)

The geckos with eyelashes is an Eyelash Gecko. They are pretty available over here but not as popular as the Leopard Gecko. I like the Sand Boas in the last picture. Sand Boas are neat little snakes.


----------



## ravan (May 20, 2011)

awww the geckos are bloody adorable!
what are the snakes in the last photo? there patterns are amazing


----------



## lizardloco (May 20, 2011)

Sand Boas, as someone just wrote.
Damn, you guys are lucky over there because you don't even have to sign 
paperwork!:lol:


----------



## jordan-gibson (May 20, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> you guys are lucky over there because you don't even have to sign
> paperwork!:lol:


 

its not such a bad thing all the paperwork, it makes you actually think about the perchas, im sure there is a lot lower rate of neglected snakes over here then over there


----------



## Nikolameyers007 (May 20, 2011)

I thought the gecko with the eyelashes were Crested geckos?


----------



## matt1084 (May 20, 2011)

i'm with Jordan-Gibson, paper work is not bad considering as it also stops people taking from the wild a little. there were a few adult hognose that looked a bit stressed and covered with scars, id say wild caught. 
There could also be restrictions on what people bought as im not sure the kid who bought the retic actually knew what he was buying as he was talking about a 4ft fishtank enclosure when he bought it. 
Still would love a sand boa, rosy tail boa, leopard gecko, ball python. ... . .....


----------



## Smithers (May 20, 2011)

Some nice animals and great images,...cheers for sharing them


----------



## Pinoy (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely love the granite burm! 
How did they get those scorps so blue?

thanks for sharing


----------



## matt1084 (May 20, 2011)

i thought it was UV light but the guy picked it up and put in under normal light and it was still blue. 
Got no idea, prob paint


----------



## cadwallader (May 20, 2011)

WOW im quite impressed...


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 20, 2011)

granite burm looks great !!!

i want a pie bald but i have seen better but to see one and not a photo is pretty kool 

great photos i must move to the US


----------



## Torah (May 20, 2011)

wow ! i just cried ! lol $150 for a burmese ?? :********(((


----------



## Morelia4life (May 20, 2011)

The Eyelash Geckos are called that or Crested Geckos. I have heard them called both. I think over here we have a lot of problems that people don't realize. Like in the Everglades, the Burmese Pythons are causing a lot of damage to the native wildlife. Some have probably been let go by people that didn't realize how big they get but most probably escaped in the early 90's when all the hurricanes came through Florida and caused so much damage. Another thing a lot of people don't realize is all the states trying to pass laws so people can't have large constrictors. For the most part, it is super easy in most places for people to get whatever reptile they want. Some prices for animals are like $20 for a normal Ball python. $300 for an Albino Burmese Python, $1,000 or so for a Pied ball python. $350 or so for a Coastal Jag carpet. $80 for a Crested Gecko or Eyelash Gecko. $100 for a Frilled lizard.


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2011)

hmmmm a retic to a 15 year old. Thank god we have laws here.


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 20, 2011)

Torah said:


> wow ! i just cried ! lol $150 for a burmese ?? :********(((



granite/albino het burmese at that


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 20, 2011)

Nikolameyers007 said:


> I thought the gecko with the eyelashes were Crested geckos?



Correct


----------



## pythrulz (May 20, 2011)

A good variety of reptiles better than our shows here we all wish we could buy and own exotic reptiles here it would be great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

Wow wish our geckos were that cheap!


----------



## -Katana- (May 21, 2011)

Have you got any more photos to post?
I would really like to see them if you have them.

Thanks,
~Akwendi.


----------



## matt1084 (May 21, 2011)

ill try get some more of the photos up tonight.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 21, 2011)

awesome


----------



## -Katana- (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Matt!

That would be awesome!


----------



## matt1084 (May 21, 2011)

Hog nose






Albino kingsnake





Albino Cornsnake





Sandfire Bearded dragon.















Albino Ball python.





Chameleon










Milksnake or some sort of morph





Nice bearded dragon, would climb onto your hand when you put it in with it. 





prob the last of the pics from that expo, 
If i find any more pics from trips to the states ill try get them uploaded.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 21, 2011)

FAY said:


> hmmmm a retic to a 15 year old. Thank god we have laws here.


 
Definitely a good thing we have laws and licensing. Much safer and responsible. A 15 year old an a retic is just a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## -Katana- (May 21, 2011)

Awesome Pictures, Matt!
Thanks for posting.

I just spent the whole afternoon watching Ralph Davis's Ball Python and Rat Barn clips on Youtube.
Really pretty animals even if they have a head like a duck.


----------



## CHEWY (May 21, 2011)

Nice New Cal.
I just love those gecks. Great bite on them too.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (May 21, 2011)

Great pics, those blue scorpions look out of this world.

But as stated thank god we have laws in this country that regulate what can be kept & by whom.


----------



## shellfisch (May 21, 2011)

Great pics 

Personally, I am glad we don't have snakes that can get to that size here, regardless of the age of the owner.


----------



## matt1084 (May 21, 2011)

and what are scrubbies, olive pythons? last time i checked they get quite large.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 21, 2011)

god dammit..i cant see pics...scool laptops are $#!^y they should be able to show pics xD...ill have a look tommorow when im at home 
cant wait to see the pics

Harry


----------



## shellfisch (May 21, 2011)

matt1084 said:


> and what are scrubbies, olive pythons? last time i checked they get quite large.



As long as Retics can get? I didn't think so..... :?


----------



## matt1084 (May 21, 2011)

big enough still.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> As long as Retics can get? I didn't think so..... :?


 
Retics max out at 8.7m.
Scrubs max out at 8.5m.

Retics average 3 - 6m.
Scrubs average 3.5m.
Think about that


----------



## Morelia4life (May 22, 2011)

Retics max out a little over 30 feet. The longest retic ever found was 33 feet long.
I read that scrubs max out at like 18 feet or so? Also... I don't know what kind of retics you have but over here a 9 foot retic is small. Fluffy, the retic that passed away not too long ago was like 26 feet long and a little over 300 lbs. There are tons of retics on the classifieds over here in the U.S. that are 12 feet and up . For Sale 15 -17FT FEMALE TIGER RETIC AND A 10FT+ MALE LAVENDER RETIC - FaunaClassifieds
For Sale Stunning Purple Phase Albino Reticulated Python For sale - FaunaClassifieds. That is just two threads I found in a matter of 5 minutes and both have retics that are 15 feet long. What is the largest scrub over there in Australia?


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

so many amazing reptiles i love the colours of the beardies


----------



## FAY (May 22, 2011)

I doubt if a scrubby would ever have the body mass of a retic. I think power would be more dangerous than how long an animal can get.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 22, 2011)

those animals look good as...those blue scorps look like their from some other planet...very cool

Harry


----------



## dihsmaj (May 26, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> Retics max out a little over 30 feet. The longest retic ever found was 33 feet long.
> I read that scrubs max out at like 18 feet or so? Also... I don't know what kind of retics you have but over here a 9 foot retic is small. Fluffy, the retic that passed away not too long ago was like 26 feet long and a little over 300 lbs. There are tons of retics on the classifieds over here in the U.S. that are 12 feet and up . For Sale 15 -17FT FEMALE TIGER RETIC AND A 10FT+ MALE LAVENDER RETIC - FaunaClassifieds
> For Sale Stunning Purple Phase Albino Reticulated Python For sale - FaunaClassifieds. That is just two threads I found in a matter of 5 minutes and both have retics that are 15 feet long. What is the largest scrub over there in Australia?


 
Sorry I just got my info from Wikipedia haha.
And apparently the largest Scrub was 27.8 feet.


----------



## Morelia4life (May 27, 2011)

I would like to see that scrub. I am not really sure how big scrubs can get. I have never even seen a scrub in real life. Who knows any more....


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 27, 2011)

The odd Scrub python will get longer than 18 feet. I have come accross two specimens bigger and once found a lower portion of shedded skin of a alleged 25 footer, ( flying fish point Innisfail) and it scale size was rediculously huge, much bigger than I had ever seen before. Was it it really 25 foot though ?, who knows. I have no doubt the occassional freak is out there somewhere.


----------



## marteed (May 27, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! Dont think i can pick a favorite. I would love to own so many of the exotics, but Im kinda glad you cant keep them over here (legally anyway) to avoid the problems we have with so many exotic animals (foxes, cats, toads, rabbits etc.). It only takes one pregnant female to escape to start the problem.


----------



## metalboy (May 27, 2011)

best thred


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Sorry I just got my info from Wikipedia haha.
> And apparently the largest Scrub was 27.8 feet.



Enormous difference between the power of a retic and the power of a scrubby
Mainly because of the weight difference
Even wild retics are much heavier than any scrubby Ive seen
Dont get me wrong I love scrubbies
But retics are a in a very different class when it comes to pure strength

Morelia
At the next expo grab some photos of people just wandering around with their reptiles
Thats kind of frowned upon in Aus even by some keepers
So most people dont understand how commonplace it is at expos etc overseas


----------



## Morelia4life (May 28, 2011)

Alright. The next Expo I plan on attending will be in October. Yeah, that is very common over here. The last expo I was just at not too long ago, I seen a guy walking around with about a 8 foot Granite Burmese Python, then another guy had about an 8 foot lavender Retic.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

I love the Crested Geckos correct me if I am wrong but they are Rhacodactylus right?


----------

